
Mozy goes Mac--First really useful Mac Backup solution - mattculbreth
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/25/mozy-goes-mac-first-really-useful-mac-hard-drive-backup-solution/
======
mattculbreth
I've been looking for a good backup solution, so this is cool. I'd looked at
Carbonite before but it had a Windows version only.

